# Advice for touring in France.



## mbs (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi 

We are about to set off (middle August) on our (Me,my wife and two children and Hollie the Dog!!!) first trip abroad in our motorhome. What we wanted to do was travel until we found somewhere we liked the look off and then look for a site where we can stay. Is that advisable in August or are we better planning a route and sites to stay at ?

Your comments would be appreciated.

THANKS 

Mark


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Almost every town or village in France has a site or is near one. For the past few years we have been forced to go over in August and have never found that we could not get onto a site.
Go for it and enjoy the experience.
Gerry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Mark

Welcome!!

In the nicest possible way ( :wink: ) do exactly what you intend, but make sure your brain is in gear first! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Even in August you will be OK if you aim to come off the road by mid afternoon, say around 3.00pm. Then if you are unlucky at first there's plenty of time to move on and find somewhere else.

Not so easy near the coast, by large lakes (the French use them as the coast!) or at any other major tourist areas. Having said that, if you are prepared to be disappointed at the first, and maybe second attempt, you will find somewhere in all but the most horrendously touristy spots - where you wouldn't want to stop anyway!! 8O :roll: 

Get a copy of "All the Aires in France" from Vicarious Books.

Also get a copy of "Camping Europe 1" from the Caravan Club.

Money well spent, and between the two books you will have just about every Aire and Municipal campsite in France . . . and there are a heck of a lot of them.

There are also loads of POIs you can download into the SatNav if you use one.

Returning to my opening comment, the people who get all frustrated and spoil their holidays when they can't find anywhere to stay are those who expect to roll up at 9.00pm and find the sites half empty - bang in the middle of the holiday season. 8O 8O 

Play it a bit crafty and you will have no problems at all. 8) 

In an emergency (or by choice  ) you are officially allowed to park almost anywhere in France for 24 hours so long as you don't inconvenience anyone.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Make sure you read any info about what equipment is compulsary in France when you are on the roads. A high viz jacket for everyone in the van, headlight deflectors, spare glasses for anyone who drives, spare bulbs for the vehicle and warning triangles, at least one, are what I can re-call just off my head.

The French are sticklers too for speed limits, especially in towns and villages. If it says 50KPH then that's what you do. Their RADARS are allowed to be hidden in foliage and behind signs and they can trace your details now from the DVLA.

Apart from that doom & gloom, I'm sure you'll love it. France is a very beautiful country and the people are friendly, contrary to popular belief! Just try a bit of their language, even if you sound daft they appreciate it! 

There's none of that false "Have a nice day!" bo888cks you get over here now from people in shops and garages who really don't give a toss whether you do or don't! A Polite "Please" and "Goodbye" or from the French, "Bonjour" and "Au Revoir" is all you need from a shop assistant! Polite servitude! That's what I look for in a shop assistant! Rant over !


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

mbs said:


> Hi
> 
> We are about to set off (middle August) on our (Me,my wife and two children and Hollie the Dog!!!) first trip abroad in our motorhome. What we wanted to do was travel until we found somewhere we liked the look off and then look for a site where we can stay. Is that advisable in August or are we better planning a route and sites to stay at ?
> 
> ...


It can be hot travelling in August and children don't like being cooped up too long in heat. (There's some experience talking!)
On travelling days you may find it helpful to get on the road early and stop for the day soon after lunch.

How old are your children and what do they like doing. Do they like swimming? Is it the sea you're looking for? Many lakes in France are used for leisure purposes and with artificially made beaches can be great places for swimming with additional water activities nearby.
Many of the Municipal campsites have been created in close proximity to leisure complexes; swimming pools, lakes, sports stadiums etc.

If you give us some idea of your thoughts/needs I'm sure there will be members here who will give you the benefit of their knowledge. Please ask.

Do enjoy your holiday in France. It's 32 years since we first took our children to France and they loved the whole experience which really started with the overnight ferry and sleeping on a boat.


----------



## jb6981 (Jan 8, 2006)

I was in France last year in August with the family on the Med. coast, they returned to England in mid August and I decided to wander about in the interior on my own for a couple of weeks believing that it would be easy to find somewhere to stay.

Everywhere I tried around Anduze and the Cevannes was 'complet' (full), I ended up on a naturist site near Barjac and that had only two pitches left.

Any decent site will be full, you may find space on the odd municipal if you are lucky.

The traffic will be absolute murder as well; last year it took us 10 hours to travel the 240 miles from Brioude to Argeles sur Mer and thats all autoroute, A71 and A9! Once you get off the autoroute expect massive jams in searing heat.

The service areas are bedlam, massive queues for fuel and toilets.

This year we returned from France on July 14 after two months on the Med., which we booked in advance in January, never again will we attempt French road travel in August. 

Sorry to be negative but that is our experience; you have to book in advance for a decent site and do not attempt any road travel near the coast on August weekends.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I would also say aim to stop early, and don't worry if you don't get in where you first try. There will be more, you can park anywhere if you have to or indeed want to. You may look to park up overlooking something lovely where there is no campsite. Empty tourist carpark verses fairly full expensive campsite possibly?!

I bought a campsite book years ago but never used it. There are so many we've never not got in somewhere. The worst was with a tent on the south coast, that was the 5th campsite that evening and we had 3m by 3m, car at the gate thankyou. But that was one time for one night only! 

The Aires book is handy though. Mark on your roadmap where they are. If you look up the ones in your area, the closeby ones in an adjoining area are not as obvious till you mark out where they actually are. (In my book at least. Thats such a glaring need I'm surprised its not been added yet?!)

Also bear in mind some aires are just waste facilities, no parking, but the guide will tell you that. Super U let you park there, not so good for the kids! The variety of machines used in Aires sometimes to dish out water use a variety of tokens, carrying a few spares gets round waiting for the tourist info to open where some villages keep them.

If you posted where you're going you may get good suggestions of where to look?

Happy travels


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Diaries are handy aren't they? I was going to poopoo the last poster, thinking we had no such hassle and found an Aire for around 10euros a night right on the beach near St Tropez, traffic wasn't an issue, smiley times. Reading what we actually did at the time isn't quite the same! 

http://www.moglet.co.uk/page85.html

The Aire was lovely enough though, 38deg C, shop nearby, solar replaced all our electrical usage, our 30m hose meant moving wasn't needed and they bent their maximum stay rule for most people. It was also never full for the 5? days we were there, although all the campsites prior to that were.

jb6981 HAVING to stay at a naturist site though? The rest of France all full? Two nights? Just when your family had left?!? You stayed inside with the blinds down while enduring this inconvenience?! Is that your excuse at the time and you've had to stick to it ever since?


----------



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

We always travel in July (we live in France, so have seen just how busy Aug gets). There can be record queues of hundreds of kilometeres (yes, HUNDREDS) on the main routes south on getawayday. These are just to get through the tolls...

French fixed speed traps are always signed around 100m before the camera - they are never deliverately hidden. However, i've been flashed many times on my bike and they have never traced me back (i beleive they ONLY have conventions with Luxemburg & Belgium).

Municipals are rarely full - especially those in small villages.

France is VERY camper freindly, and apart from parisienne waiters, the french people are generally very freindly and welcomming.

have fun.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

As you can see, the experiences of our posters vary widely, and the consequent advice must be confusing for you.

For what it is worth, keep well away from the main roads - the secondary and tertiary roads are not only less busy, but will take you through the real France.

And don't be discouraged by the word " municipal". These sites, run by the local council are usually convenient, well equipped and informal - and half the price of a commercial site. Unlike our "keep off the grass" council mentality, they are saying " Welcome, please come and enjoy our grass".


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am also a great fan of Municipal sites, they are often in the most wonderful location, frequently right alongside a river (especially in the Loire) . 

A lot of French rivers flood so the area around them cannot be used for building but make brilliant camp sites.

They are usually MUCH cheaper than commercial sites, the facilities can be a bit basic but we all have onboard facilities dont we ??

As has been said previously, dont be put off by the "municipal" label, a lot of them are very good and yes, some are grotty but you can always move on. I never book in for more than 1 night if I am unsure of the state of the site. Its easy enough to book more nights but its a b*gger trying to get a refund !!


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

We have been going to France in August for 30+ years (teacher in the family).

When we were tent campers, had kids and wanted to go to the seaside we would book.

For the last 10 years in tents and campervan, we have never booked. Once about four years ago we did have to go to five sites before we got in at the 6th. Generally it is our first choice we get into.

But we use France Passion and munis as far as possible - it is with real regret that we have to go on a commercial site.

All of our favorite campsites in France are munis.


----------



## jb6981 (Jan 8, 2006)

grizzlyj said:


> jb6981 HAVING to stay at a naturist site though? The rest of France all full? Two nights? Just when your family had left?!? You stayed inside with the blinds down while enduring this inconvenience?! Is that your excuse at the time and you've had to stick to it ever since?


The naturist site at Barjac, Domaine de Sabliere, is beautiful, the wife and I stay there often; however on this occasion I had intended to stay at Anduze to visit the 'Train de vapuer', a restored steam railway line. I could not find a site anywhere near so I decided to go to Barjac where I thought there would be spaces and it was on the way to my destination Brioude in the Auvergne where I had arranged to meet up with friends.

I did not stay inside with the blinds down as we often stay on naturist sites in France and Spain and are members of British Naturism.

Incidentally there is great 3 star municipal site in Brioude, situated on the banks of the River Allier, large pitches, swimming pool and snack bar in season, about a mile from the town and 15.50 Euros a night, very friendly warden who speaks English, usually has room even in July august, highly recommended:

LA BAGEASSE
Route de la Bageasse - 43100 BRIOUDE
Tel. 04 71 50 07 70 - 03 86 37 95 83


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Totally agree with all of the omments so far; we have been going to France for 40+ years, last 4 with MH, before that with caravan or tent.

We have never had a problem finding sites, there are so many sites around that if one is full the next village probably has spaces!

In independent sites the cost can be high (last summer 40€ per night at Arcachon), whereas municipal sites MUCH cheaper, less people and often excellent facilities.

France Passion is good - we stayed in several excellent vineyards last summer and they were deserted at the end of July and in August. 

Caravan Club Europe Book 1 is useful but many entries are fairly old and there are so many to choose from that it can be daunting to choose.

Take high viz jackets for all in vehicle, plus first aid kit plus spare bulbs and warning triangle (not used on motorways though). Fuel is cheapest at hypermarkets (in June this year it was 1.09€ per litre at cheapest and 1.29 on autoroute!).

Food is good - use markets where you can or hypermarkets, eating out is not cheap but quality is high (even good in hypermarkets) and children are welcomed everywhere (they will split one meal for 2 children if you ask).

Enjoy yourselves - the children will! Language is no barrier to children while playing! 

Dave


----------



## missmollie (Sep 30, 2005)

We are off to France again at the end of August, does anyone know any dog friendly beaches with a campsite or aire nearby along the Med or around Biaritz?
Alternatively any nice lakeside sites with fishing where the dog can swim anywhere South of Toulouse?


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all,


I would not go to the med in high season especially with a dog

The Atlantic coast is always less busy and you will be allowed on the beach with adog if you go north or south of the main access.

We have taken our dog 6 times to the french west Without any trouble.


Just a note you should be able to put your hi viz jacket on without getting out of the vehicle. We keep ours under the seat.



norm


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We were away in France last year in July and August and I dont remember any roads being mega busy. We went from Annecy on 14th July (bastile day and we still found somewhere to park), through the rhone alps, Provence, St Tropez, Tarn valley, Atlantic coast, Brittany, Normandy, Belgium and home. Yes it was busier than it was in June when we first arrived but I never saw any traffic jams in those places. We either stayed on Aires and always got a spot or wild camped.

The aires though right on the coast were mental. All you have to do is go inland a little bit and there are some great free aires or little campsites. If you hunt around you will find some idilic places in August in France.

A packed Aire in August at Erquy in Brittany where you had to pay madness but they do want to be by the sea!










Aire inland in Normandy August, one other van arrived, free and a lovely little village.










Wild camping in Brittany in August. Nobody else there and loads of space. There are quite a few places like this if you know where to look.










View from van window at a wild camp spot in western Brittany. Couldnt get any closer to the sea. Took us some time to find it on the bike though. Again August. A few vans during the day and surfers but they all cleared off come dusk and we were alone.










Wild camp by the river Loire. Picinic area and kids play area right behind. A couple of families came for a picnic, some gents fished on boats on the river and a french van joined us for the night.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Didn't I read recently that France was the most expensive country to holiday in ??

I have found it expensive  

Loddy


----------



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

cost of living here in France is considerably more than the UK, especially if you are talking about just a basket of groceries. Quality, i find, is so much higher.

The only things (commodities) cheaper in france than the Uk is bottled water & wine & car parks. I have lived here for 5 years, and couldn;t really add anything to that list !

However, my local restaurant does a 5 coarse lunch, with free wine and cider, for 10 euros. That manages to balance things out a bit - and also adds to my spread.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrs D says its expensive but our last trip lasted 2 months and including a drive down from North Yorkshire which took us all over france as far as a quick trip into Spain on both the med and Atlantic side and the whole trip cost us just under £2K, the same as a half decent med package holiday for 2 weeks. Yes food can be pricey but most of the time you pay nothing to stay overnight in some fantastic places. 15 euros for a farm chicken is a bit steep though but you could get one in super U for a fiver! Beer about the same price as UK unless your daft enough to drink all night in a bar and wine cheaper and better than home. Diesel about 20% cheaper. Quality of most food much better than the UK.

What more do you want?


----------



## AlphaState (Apr 8, 2010)

*Arriving Calais 18.55 Friday Any ideas where to stay?*

Hi,

We drive off the Euro Tunnel at Calais at 18.55 on Friday. I've read in the replies above that it's a good idea to get off the road by 3pm (which is obviously before we even arrive). We're planning to head down towards Brittany over the week.

Can anyone recommend where we should aim to stop for the night.

We've hired a mobile home and this is our first time :0)

We've got the 'All the Aires' book.

By the way one of our party has a disabled badge I don't know if that can be used in France(?)

This is my first post.

Any ideas much appreciated :0)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Arriving Calais 18.55 Friday Any ideas where to stay?*



AlphaState said:


> Hi,
> 
> We drive off the Euro Tunnel at Calais at 18.55 on Friday. I've read in the replies above that it's a good idea to get off the road by 3pm (which is obviously before we even arrive). We're planning to head down towards Brittany over the week.
> 
> ...


I would just head for one of the aires south of Calais thats in the book. Maybe pick an inland one so its less likely to be full.

This site will have a few extra that the book doesnt have.

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

Also worth checking the campsite map on here.

You can then get up early the next morning and either drive all the way to Brittany or do a stop of in Normandy, perhaps the landing beaches or le Mont St Michel


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

The aire at Tardinghen (15 mins south of tunnel) is fabulous.

http://www.sitedes2caps.fr/

Its on the Campingcar infos site and also page 295 of 'All the Aires' (the book does not do this aire justice)

Edit - forgot to say that we visited France last year with my parents and their blue badge was very useful although we were in a car not a MH. I understand that its universally accepted.


----------

